# Certainteed Shingle Class Action Lawsuit



## troyandtammi (Jul 31, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has heard any specifics regarding the class action lawsuit possibly coming to a settlement stage soon. I see a law firm from Minnesota expects an outcome very soon.


----------

